# Freshwater Aquariums > General Freshwater Topics > Livestock Health & Nutrition >  Treatment resistant Whitespot.

## wilkinss77

My planted set up has come down with a stubborn, apparently treatment resistant strain of whitespot. So far I've had a complete wipeout, waited a week & started restocking, & it's struck again over a week ago. It has so far resisted:
Protozin;
NT Labs whitespot treatment;
WS3;
Sterazin (which one shop I've used for decades said to use for so-called 'super spot')
All of the above have been combined with temps raised to 87f.
Most of the fish have died, but a trio of empire gudgeon seem unaffected by this parasite & they alone have no spots of signs of illness.
Can anyone help?

----------


## Gary R

I would get a aquarium filter UV sterilizer lamp for your tank, it will help with killing any white spot in the water and help with keeping your water clean. You can find good uv filters from here:  https://www.amazon.co.uk/Kafuty-Aqua...30&sr=8-9&th=1
And when the time comes to get some more fish from a fish store just spend a bit of time looking at the fish to make sure they are well as these days fish come into the fish shops after a long journey and sold within a few hours.

----------


## wilkinss77

> I would get a aquarium filter UV sterilizer lamp for your tank, it will help with killing any white spot in the water and help with keeping your water clean. You can find good uv filters from here:  https://www.amazon.co.uk/Kafuty-Aqua...30&sr=8-9&th=1
> And when the time comes to get some more fish from a fish store just spend a bit of time looking at the fish to make sure they are well as these days fish come into the fish shops after a long journey and sold within a few hours.


Cured it now- fresh bottle of sterazin at double dosage with the temp at 87f did it. Old bottles of sterazin didn't work as they'd gone stale.

----------

*Gary R* (02-06-2021)

----------

